
Billionaire, Board Game God and Tech's Hidden Disruptor (2019) - fogus
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2019/04/29/meet-matt-calkins-billionaire-board-game-god-and-techs-hidden-disruptor/
======
metabagel
Matt Calkins’ comments about Tin Goose:

[https://boardgamegeek.com/thread/1528214/things-i-about-
tin-...](https://boardgamegeek.com/thread/1528214/things-i-about-tin-goose)

